# 2007 Autocruise Augusta- water system question....



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone know how to turn the submesable pump on? i can fill the onbord tank with the mains conector but on site i need to use an aqua roll and the submersable pump fited to the truma inlet gubbins.

Autocruise(swift) are no help- passed me on to O'learys motorhomes, but all they did was purchase all of autocruise's stock...they are no use iether when is comes to technical support. And there was no owners manual with mine, i understand they didnt produce one for this model year? does someone have one for an earlyer year that may help me?

Cheers!

Steve


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Noobie said:


> Anyone know how to turn the submesable pump on? i can fill the onbord tank with the mains conector but on site i need to use an aqua roll and the submersable pump fited to the truma inlet gubbins.
> 
> Autocruise(swift) are no help- passed me on to O'learys motorhomes, but all they did was purchase all of autocruise's stock...they are no use iether when is comes to technical support. And there was no owners manual with mine, i understand they didnt produce one for this model year? does someone have one for an earlyer year that may help me?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

My 2006 Stardream has a Sargent EC200 unit and control panel, and on this panel you can select 'Internal', 'External' or 'Both' pumps. Maybe you have a similiar panel :?:

The instructions for the EC200 can be downloaded in pdf form if that turns out to be the unit you have.

Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Its not a sargent its a kigass VB03 System, i cant find any option for internal/external, only off/rundry. the OB tank is empty and the aqua roll is full...i have 8v at the pump but there is no current at all so it seems to be that the current has been shut down electronicaly. 

i understand that the 2006 year had sargent controlers and when swift took over they went touch screen.

steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am a little confused with this.  why do you use the mains to fill up, as mains to me says 240 volts. do you mean a hosepipe from the tap to fill frshwater tank.
have you checked that there is voltage at the filler point for the submersible pump to work in the aquaroll. have you checked the fuse in that circuit. are you sure the pump is not faulty.
not seen one of the control panels you mention.so cannot help you there.
have a look on the owners list and PM them.
Or maybe a phone call to Bentley motorhomes and ask for Richard, he is very knowlegible as they used to build autocruise.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby

I'm betting he has one of those caravan fillers that I refused to have when I ordered our van. :roll: 

You have to carry an Aquaroll (or similar) and fill up with a submersible pump - just the same as tuggers use.

Stupid idea in my opinion, and the OP has just discovered one reason why I wouldn't have one. If the pump won't work you are stuffed. Can't top up with the trusty watering can, or a standard hosepipe.

The "mains connector" Noobie mentions is a special hose fitting, but I think he wants to top up without moving his van to the tap.

Assuming I have guessed correctly of course. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

On our Autocruise Wentworth the external pump works when the 12v electrics are turned on in the van. As said, maybe it is the pump that is faulty or even a fuse.

Sooty


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't know the answer but the 'Pre-Swift' 2007 Autocruises, according to my brochure did not include the Augusta model. All models were 'Star-something' except for the Vista. So, is yours a 'Swift Built' Autocruise? If it is, Swift / Autocruise or one of their current dealers should be able to assist, so if Swift couldn't / wouldn't, I am a bit puzzled.

I know this is not much help but knowing exactly which model / year / manufacturer of your Autocruise may help to get the info. that you need.

I don't understand your comment about having 8v at the pump but no current. What do you mean by that? The pump will be 12volts.

Do you by chance have a hidden switch adjacent to the filler point? That is something that I have found would be useful instead of having to run around to the other side of the van to turn the pump on / off.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

The system we have on our Stardream has a water inlet point that is similar to that fitted to caravans, and complete with electrical 12v connection points.

On the end of our filler hose we have the mating connection, again similar to that fitted to the end of submersible pumps. But to fill the van only requires a mains water supply. Electrics don't come into it.

I can only imagine the aqua roll is used as a back up? I certainly don't carry one and have no intention of doing so! I also don't have a submersible pump.

The only draw back I can see is that I cannot use the hose often attached to the tap at motorhome service points. I will always need to attach my own hose. Other than that?

I cannot really see the benefit of the system we have which has to be a far more expensive option. One advantage I suppose is that the hose doesn't fly out the filler hole like it used to on my previous van when you turned the tap on!  

Mark


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

The 2007 MY autocruises were true Autocruisers, from MY2008 they are Swift made (AIUI). I can (and have just had to) fill the tank manualy, but i have to remove the matress to get to the tank, it has a large filler hole in the top that you can get your arm into and touch the bottom, so it wasnt a big problem to fill with the aquaroll, but clearly isnt ideal! 

The 8v i measuered is probably letby from an electronic switch (ie there maybe no switch or relay-it could be controled intelegently(HA!!) by the control panel).

Steve


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Noobie said:


> The 2007 MY autocruises were true Autocruisers, from MY2008 they are Swift made (AIUI). I can (and have just had to) fill the tank manualy, but i have to remove the matress to get to the tank, it has a large filler hole in the top that you can get your arm into and touch the bottom, so it wasnt a big problem to fill with the aquaroll, but clearly isnt ideal!
> 
> The 8v i measuered is probably letby from an electronic switch (ie there maybe no switch or relay-it could be controled intelegently(HA!!) by the control panel).
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I am confused by this. No way should you have to fill the tank from the inside! 

Have I missed the point? :?: Why don't you just connect to a tap and the fill point on the side of the van - why use an Aquaroll?

Mark


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Filling the tank by lifting the bed is only an emergency option, normally you connect the van to mains water supply and the tank fills or you fill it by having the sub pump in an aqua roll according to don amots.

Steve


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Senator said:


> Have I missed the point? :?: Why don't you just connect to a tap and the fill point on the side of the van - why use an Aquaroll?
> 
> Mark


.... and if you are not near to a tap? I use an aquaroll to fill the tank when not near to a tap. On a THS recently I filled the aquaroll, pumped the water into the 'van, 10 minutes. An adjacent camper made about 10 journeys to the tap with a watering can and plastic bottles.

In my old Renault I used a squashable 20 litre container and an immersible pump connected to the *** lighter socket. It is a good system; only not so convenient when actually filling from a mains supply, but when away from one it is excellent..........so there 

Harvey


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Harvey

What you really mean is that it suits you! :wink: 

The camper who made 10 journeys was not very well organised was he? Mrs Zeb and I take the trusty watering can with us a couple of times each per day when we go for a wee, and that keeps us topped up. _(Errrmmmmmm . . . we fill the can from the tap - not what Gemmy is thinking!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )_

I don't like any system that needlessly restricts the way it can be used, because that almost always means inconvenience at some time.

"Convenience" is taking the w/c to the w/c. 

So there with knobs on! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------

